# Tiller to remote trolling motor?



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Ok, I know this has been covered before, but I am going to put a removable bow mount trolling motor on the skiff I am building, and I am trying to decide if I should look at remote steer. I mostly fish shallow tight creeks, and then flood tide flats, and so the obvious choice seems like a tiller,but tiller is all I have saltwater experience with so I would love to hear what people think about the limitations of remote steer who fish NC, SC, GA, or Northeast Florida. I see so many more remote units on boats it almost feels like tiller is the wrong choice. 

Also, in a tight creek how easy is it to grab the top of the motor and hand steer when needed or once you get used to it is that even needed? 

I mean being able to control the trolling motor when I have a bow hog or my kid on the bow is a big draw to the remote steer.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I use a remote steer with anglers aboard (and sometimes I'm right at my angler's elbow up next to the troller... and other times I'm back at the rear - well out of the way..). In close quarters I might reach for my outboard to prevent the occasional problem. With a remote at first you'll do more than your share of over-steering but with a little concentration you'll soon sort that out. Whatever you choose make certain to have the spot or anchor lock feature... It's that good.

While looking around make a point of hooking up with friends that have each type and see how they are actually used... and if their good friends ask to be allowed to run one of the remotes for a day or so... You'll fumble a bit at first but soon learn whether you prefer it or not - compared to what you're familiar with.

Post up whatever you choose...


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Once you troll a bank, hook up and press anchor, you will be sold!!! The MK Terrova is almost double the price of the tiller models but I will NEVER go back. The remote is sensitive so you have to learn to just click the direction arrow multiple times instead of holding it down. And yes, it is easy to slightly lift it and rotate yourself to get out of a bad spot... Learned that really quick when I was trying to get somewhere only a kayak should have been without a pole.

Fishing by yourself, you still spend just as much time fumbling with the remote as you would the tiller unless you take the time to record banks that you troll often and it will ride the same line every time.

Maybe mount it offset like I see a lot of the East Cape builds because you cant see the direction the head is facing if you're in the back and someone is standing in front of it.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

I live and fish in NE FL and really prefer tiller steer for redfishing. I like how silent the tiller steer is compared to remote. I also like the ease of steering in tight quarters with a tiller and being able to steer without my hands. There is no doubt that gps remote steer motors have a huge advantage when fishing in the big river, the jetties, or off the beach but when it comes to redfishing in the creeks I think tiller steer is better. The only real advantage to remote steer for creeks is the ability to fish from a tower/platform. If your into that then get a remote.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Buy 2 remotes non tillers don't work whenever you get to the ramp and the remote is at home ask me how I know. I leave a spare in the truck now.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Tiller is gonna get old really quick on you. Constantly having to bend over to steer, adjust the speed, and turn it on or off. 

Once you get used to running the remote, (10-15 minutes) it’s something you’ll never want to be without. Especially with the anchor button. 

Plus the mount on a tiller is huge.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Walter Lee said:


> Tiller is gonna get old really quick on you. Constantly having to bend over to steer, adjust the speed, and turn it on or off. .


----------

